
Facebook Former CTO Dustin Moskowitz quits - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10057848-36.html?tag=mncol;title
======
trevelyan
This is very bad news for Facebook.

~~~
jsmcgd
I reckon Facebook is pretty well established now. I don't think one
resignation is going to hurt it too much.

